

Ask HN: developer turned manager - lopl

I was doing excellent as a developer in a well-known software development company that I will not name. I was doing development in important areas and in interesting projects, and my performance was (I've been said and I believe it) impressive. So I was promoted to manager and I was promised an impressive career in the managing team.<p>Then something changed, my performance as a manager is good but not stellar anymore. I don't enjoy it the way I enjoy development. Because of that, I'm probably never going to be as good as a manager as a developer. But being a manager is nevertheless attractive to me. I would like to find joy in it if possible, and to become a great manager if that's possible to.<p>I've heard this is something that happens very usually, does any of you have any advice?
======
keeptrying
You've been a developer much longer than you've been a manager. The first step
is to realise that your probably a "bad" or "not-so-good" manager. Realise
that it is okay to suck at anything that you've only done for a little while.

Second step is to read about management. There are many many factors involved
but essentially how you "manage" the tension between keeping your bosses happy
as well as the people working under you happy+productive is now your lifes
work.

Third after you have 6 reports, you really shouldnt be coding. Ie be a manager
or a developer. Dont do both. If you try to code with a large group then
you'll really not be working on the strategic end of things which could
essentially make the whole group's work a waste of time.

Fourth, the chances of always working for a good boss is negligible so you'll
have to "play the political game" if you want to increase your compensation.
To do this you need to figure out the rules and then play. To get an idea of
what is involved read the following:
[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-
principle-o...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-principle-or-
the-office-according-to-the-office/)
[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/11/11/the-gervais-
principle-i...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/11/11/the-gervais-principle-ii-
posturetalk-powertalk-babytalk-and-gametalk/)

Lastly, this WILL hurt. Best of luck. :)

------
japanesejay
lol. I think the first two responses sums it up. ...and I think you've
answered yourself. If you enjoy development, stay where you are. Theres no
need to rush into being a manager. Having the power to create and be creative
can be a lot more rewarding than being part of the "management team"
(depending on how your company is structured).

A while back, I was lucky to get pulled out of the developer's chair and try
out something else. I was given the opportunity to manage a small project with
a dedicated team and then gradually worked with and managed teams across the
states (and countries). I had to fight the fights and play the games but for
me, I found that orchestrating the flow of the development process to be very
exciting. I played an intergral part of developing part of the core product
and was given a very fun and challenging role.

At the same time a good buddy of mine at another company was promoted to
Director of Engineering. He was happy about it at first but within a few
months, absolutely hated it. He was one of those stereotypical hardcore code
junkies living off of an IV of caffine stuck in his veins. He was brilliant at
the engineering side of things, but didnt want to/couldnt deal with the people
side of things. He was stuck having to deal with grouchy execs, engineers in
constant disagreement, personality conflicts, you name it! Of course as a
director, you dont really code at the end of the day either. Eventually, he
stepped down and took his former position back. I know he felt like a failure
for a long time.

That being said, if its not your bag, its not your bag. Its ok. There's no
shame in changing your mind. After all, you're the only one who can look after
#1. Prioritize whats important to you and figure out what makes you happy. If
you want to try it out, read, observe the goods and bads of others around you,
change your perspective and give it a go. Good luck!

------
bhousel
Rands has written bunch of great essays (and a book - I haven't read it yet
myself) about what you're going through.

Start Here: <http://www.randsinrepose.com/cat_management.html>

